# Show days



## MourningDove (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, interesting. I've no clue.  I have a friend who only enters shows on through the weeks, but she's erm . . a show horse person,so, really, I have no clue. Maybe it's just the type your entering?


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd love to know, too. Although I think it may just be based on who's running the show and the amount of classes and competitors.

I simply don't show on Sundays (because of church) and have missed out on quite a few because of this. What especially annoys me is that all the English classes at our local AQHA shows are on Sunday and all the Western classes with calves and gaming/speed events that I don't do are on Saturday. =P


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, for eventing at least, shows run anywhere from two to four days long. Either Thursday-Sunday, Friday-Sunday, or just the weekend. The one day horse trials are usually done on Sundays because there is most likely a schooling the day before. 

For Hunter/Jumpers, the jumpers are usually run on sunday and the hunters on saturday. 

The organizers have a lot more time to get things prepared on a Saturday than they would on a Friday because more people can help set courses and get the show grounds prepared.

IDK that's just the way it usually works!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way, and don't get offended by me saying this - but...

It is no one's business as to why you weren't at Church on a Sunday. That's between you and the Maker, no one else. If you choose to go to a show on a Sunday, you aren't committing some major sin. The Bible says that God knows your thoughts before you think them, he knows what is in your heart and he knows the number of hairs on your head, he knows you so intimately. So, he knows who you are and he knows your dedication to him and your love for him, that's enough. Just because you don't go to church on a regular basis, does not diminish his compassion for you, nor does it make your spot in Heaven any lesser.

If people around you want to judge you because of it, then they are the one's committing the sin, not you. You don't owe anyone an explanation - seriously!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with you MIEventer.

Main reason I'm asking is because one of the more authoritative people in the church asked "how I pick my shows". My answer was the type of show, distance, free weekends... you know all the normal stuff. Then she was like "i'm not going to tell you to stop showing, but I don't want you missing sunday service." I was floored a little and half tempted to be like "**** straight you're not going to tell me to stop showing!" I'm just getting back into it after a year and a half showing hiatus and I'm loving it.

I LOVE the church and have great friends there! But, when they start saying that about things I LOVE, my passion... well then, we're going to have problems. I don't want problems, so I'm looking for a better way to explain to this lady why I might miss one, MAYBE two sundays a month. 

I know I don't owe them anything, but I just want to avoid a conflict here :/


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> "i'm not going to tell you to stop showing, but I don't want you missing sunday service."


Tell this nosey person - that with all due respect, it is none of her business and has nothing to do with her. This is between you and God and absolutely no one eles. Throw the scripture in her face about how he knows you so intimately, and due to this you know that you don't need to prove yourself to him every sunday of the month. Let her know that you feel no guilt about missing a Sunday here and there because you have 27 other days of the month to be upfront and personal with our Maker.

Then smile, wish her a good day and walk away.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't really think there's much of a reason. Our main "Show Center' is the Jackson County Expo, and the clubs have taken certain days when they will show.

For our shows -

SOBRA (Southern Oregon Barrel Racing Association) takes Sundays every two/three weeks normally, sometimes every week.

Trail Dust Saddle Club takes saturdays on the same schedule, every few weeks.

OHSET and SOHSET (High School Equestrian) Generally Take the Sat. & Sun. when nothing else is going on

SOPHA (pinto shows) Go Fri-Sun in between everything else

Cutting & Reining shows generalyl run at the same time and go Thursday- Sunday or sometimes in between that range.

All english events I have ever been to have been Sat. & Sun. including Hunter Jumper, Dressage, Cross, and all Rail Classes. Our Expo center has arena for all of these things.

I compete in most of those shows so I'm busy nearly every weekend when I can afford the entry fees, especially in the summer. Luckily the winter schedule really only includes Team Penning and the winter circuit for Hunter Jumper. I have only done the Winter Dressage events one year when I actually had a decent dressage horse that new all the bending and stuff. 

So in short, I don't have a clue


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Is there any way you can do a Saturday service? My grandma is an extremely devout Catholic, and she's gone to Sunday services all her life, but due to EVERYTHING in her life being scheduled for Sundays, she now goes on Saturday nights. I don't mean this harshly, but I honestly don't think that God will care whether you show your love for him on a saturday or a sunday, IMO.

Also, I don't know about Sundays, but I know that shows usually have the "less important" show classes during the week and the bigger, most-watched classes go on the weekends. By "less important", I mean poles and crosspoles, baby green hunters, walk/trot classes, etc. and by bigger classes I mean the Grand Prix jumpers classes, the exciting ones that lots of people (especially non-horsey people) like to watch more, IME


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Eh, for me it's just that Sunday is a holy day meant for rest, not meant for work and I find shows to be not only a lot of fun, but a lot of work. My horse gets six days out of the week of my attention, so I think I owe God at least one full day.

I go to a small church, where they are more like family than friends. We do not have other services duirng the rest of the week. If we did than I would maybe consider going to say a Saturday or mid-week service so that I could show on a Sunday.

Anyways, that's just my view. I don't like how that person was so rude to you though, My Beau. Honestly, I don't think you need to have an explanation for her. You report to God, not humans. She probably does not know where you are coming from.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would think because of school for us kids during the week and work for the adults who want to come watch their kids show


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

There is only the one service every week. They're expanding the church soon and will be adding more then. But, until then they'll have to deal.

I actually had a show today AND went to church. Left at 7:30, got the show at 8:10, showed and was in the trailer to go back at 9:30, home at 10. Unloaded, quick shower and I was at church at 10:40... just a few minutes late. They were impressed lol


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I would reply with "Well Bless Your Heart" LOL

I am not a religious person, but I am spiritual (there being a big difference between the two) but I feel that celebrating your spirituality with something you love is the best way for you to "sing praises". I mean no offense, but what God wouldn't want you to do something you love and are grateful for everyday. Didn't Jesus say that God is all around you and you don't need a church to worship.

The majority of shows I go to are on Saturday (haven't heard of many sunday shows) but I would imagine that a Sunday tradition would come from everyone riding their horses to church and then after services wanting to see whose horses were the best movers, jumpers, etc and everyone else would have a bite to eat and watch. 

At least I know that Hunter Shows stem from that vein, (i.e. Huntsman wanting to compare horses and see whose were the best), and the luncheon/watching is how the Devon Horse Show got its reputation for having fantastic food.


----------

